# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Bijen ingezet om kanker te ontdekken

## Leontien

Geen speurhonden, maar speurbijen kunnen worden ingezet om kanker te ontdekken. Tenminste dat blijkt studies van Portugese wetenschappers. Susana Soares heeft een ontwerp gemaakt van glas met een grote kamer en een kleine kamer. In de kleine kamer ademt de patiënt uit en in de grote kamer zitten de bijen. Wanneer de bijen de geur van kanker herkennen, vliegen ze naar de kleine kamer. 

De insecten worden eerst getraind om specifieke chemische geuren te herkennen. Ze kregen 1 geur te ruiken en werden vervolgens beloond met een suikeroplossing. Op die manier associëren ze de geur met de beloning. De honingbijen kunnen slechts op één geur per bij getraind worden. Die training duurt slechts een vijftal minuten, maar de bijen herkennen de geur hun leven lang. Bijen leven gemiddeld zes weken.


Wat vind jij van dit nieuws? Denk jij dat dit gaat werken?

----------


## mic16

Ja je weet nooit of dat mogelijk is hé, zou goed zijn volgens mij....

MVG
Mic.

----------

